# Kobe Gives Mike Brown Glare of Death From Bench



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Kobe Gives Mike Brown Glare of Death From Bench*
November 7, 2012



> When the Lakers lost to the Jazz on Wednesday night there weren’t a lot of happy campers in Laker-land. Kobe was particularly upset following the game, and cryptically mentioned that the reasoning was something he didn’t want to talk about.
> 
> Unfortunately nobody asked him about *this*.
> 
> ...


llullz


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is the gif. And oh dear.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is the King of Glare.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The signs are all there for Brown to be gone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This can't end well.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Kobe is getting traded.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He mad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I didn't see the game. Why the hell was Kobe on the bench?

Is a shitty coach like Brown actually trying to pull a power move at this point with such a bad record?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was during a timeout.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

A timeout??! **** Brown.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> That was during a timeout.


Oh. That article makes it sound like he was on the bench. Fairly misleading. 


I like Kobe and dislike Brown, but this is classic Kobe when the Lakers go on a losing streak.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Threads like this help explain why the Kardashians is a hit show.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can you blame him? This team shouldn't be losing. Everyone should be giving Mike Brown that same look. He ****ing sucks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Is this our "Lebron bumps Spoelstra" moment??


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Mike Brown coaching this team is seriously like a 15 year old with a driver's permit given the keys to a ferrari.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Threads like this help explain why the Kardashians is a hit show.


Agreed.

No one ever talk about anything that happens unless its on the court....... when the clock is going........ and the bench doesn't count either........


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Agreed.
> 
> No one ever talk about anything that happens unless its on the court....... when the clock is going........ and the bench doesn't count either........


Kobe shipped a package via Fed Ex this morning. Everyone knows he didn't use UPS since they call themselves "Brown."


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe shipped a package via Fed Ex this morning. Everyone knows he didn't use UPS since they call themselves "Brown."


:|


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I just have to wonder what Brown is actually doing? How can we be uncomfortable on offense, bad on defense, and have no energy in game? I mean, what is he actually doing?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> I just have to wonder what Brown is actually doing? How can we be uncomfortable on offense, bad on defense, and have no energy in game? I mean, what is he actually doing?


I think all the players have tuned him out or at least stopped/never did buy into what he was trying to sell. Thats unprofessional but at the same time I sort of dont blame them. They know they arent going to win anything with this clown of a coach mucking stuff up all the time. 

Wish I could have seen Nash's, and Dwights face when they found out they were going to be forced to use this horrible offense that hinders their strengths. I hated the hiring of Mike Brown from day 1. The lockout season saved his ass and hid his weaknesses/gave him excuses as a coach. The sooner he is fired the sooner the Lakers have hope for the future.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kobe Bryant laughed incredulously after practice Thursday when a reporter showed him a video on his cellphone from the waning moments of the Los Angeles Lakers' 95-86 loss to the Utah Jazz.
> 
> The video, commonly dubbed "The Kobe Death Stare" on the Internet, has 986,000 results come up when searched for on Google. It shows Bryant seething in anger on the bench during a timeout late in the fourth quarter Wednesday and Bryant's unblinking eyes after Lakers coach Mike Brown walks in front of the star guard's view.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...-los-angeles-lakers-supports-coach-mike-brown


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Me and Kobe are like on the same exact thinking pattern lately... Weird


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Just play some ****ing defense. Then the wins will come.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Me and Kobe are like on the same exact thinking pattern lately... Weird


You losing a lot at work too?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Like I said when the Dwight trade happened : Phil IS coming back!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Like I said when the Dwight trade happened : Phil IS coming back!


That is one of the only available people I would dump Brown for immediately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's stare did him in - he's not fooling anybody.


----------

